# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  حكـم الصيـام قبـل رمضــان بيـوم أو يـوميـن

## المعدن النفيس

*بسـم الله الـرحمـن الـرحيـم
**السـلام عليكـم ورحمـة الله وبـركـاتـه
**النهي عن تقدم رمضان بصوم يوم أو يومين* 

*وردت أحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
تنهى عن الصيام في النصف الثاني من شعبان ، إلا في حالين : 
الأولى : من كانت له عادة بالصيام ، ومثال من له عادة : أن يكون الرجل اعتاد 
أن يصوم يوم الاثنين والخميس -مثلاً- ، 
فإنه يصومهما ولو كان ذلك في النصف الثاني من شعبان . 
************
الثانية : إذا وصل النصف الثاني من شعبان بالنصف الأول .
بأن يبتدئ الصيام في النصف الأول
من شعبان ويستمر صائما حتى يدخل رمضان ، فهذا جائز . 
فمن هذه الأحاديث : عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ :
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : 
( لا تَقَدَّمُوا رَمَضَانَ بِصَوْمِ يَوْمٍ وَلا يَوْمَيْنِ إِلا رَجُلٌ كَانَ يَصُومُ صَوْمًا فَلْيَصُمْهُ ) . متفق عليه 
وروى أبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه
أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : 
( إِذَا انْتَصَفَ شَعْبَانُ فَلا تَصُومُوا ) . صححه الألباني . 
قال النووي : قَوْله صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :
( لا تَقَدَّمُوا رَمَضَانَ بِصَوْمِ يَوْم وَلا يَوْمَيْنِ إِلا رَجُل كَانَ يَصُوم صَوْمًا فَلْيَصُمْهُ ) ,
فِيهِ التَّصْرِيح بِالنَّهْيِ عَنْ اِسْتِقْبَال رَمَضَان بِصَوْمِ يَوْم وَيَوْمَيْنِ ,
لِمَنْ لَمْ يُصَادِف عَادَة لَهُ أَوْ يَصِلهُ بِمَا قَبْله ,
فَإِنْ لَمْ يَصِلهُ وَلا صَادَفَ عَادَة فَهُوَ حَرَام اهـ 
************
وروى الترمذي والنسائي عَنْ عَمَّارِ بْنِ يَاسِرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ :
مَنْ صَامَ الْيَوْمَ الَّذِي يَشُكُّ فِيهِ النَّاسُ
فَقَدْ عَصَى أَبَا الْقَاسِمِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . . 
قال الحافظ في فتح الباري : 
اسْتُدِلَّ بِهِ عَلَى تَحْرِيم صَوْم يَوْمِ الشَّكِّ لأَنَّ الصَّحَابِيَّ
لا يَقُولُ ذَلِكَ مِنْ قِبَلِ رَأْيِهِ اهـ ،
ويوم الشك هو يوم الثلاثين من شعبان إذا لم يُرَ الهلال بسبب الغيم أو نحوه ،
وسُمِّي يوم شك لأنه يحتمل أن يكون يوم الثلاثين من شعبان ،
ويحتمل أن يكون اليوم الأول من رمضان . 
فيحرم صيامه إلا لمن وافق عادة صيامه . 
قال النووي رحمه الله في المجموع عن حكم صيام يوم الشك : 
وَأَمَّا إذَا صَامَهُ تَطَوُّعًا ، فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ سَبَبٌ بِأَنْ كَانَ عَادَتُهُ صَوْمَ الدَّهْرِ ، 
أَوْ صَوْمَ يَوْمٍ وَفِطْرَ يَوْمٍ ، أَوْ صَوْمَ يَوْمٍ مُعَيَّنٍ كَيَوْمِ الِاثْنَيْنِ فَصَادَفَهُ جَازَ صَوْمُهُ 
بِلا خِلافٍ بَيْنَ أَصْحَابِنَا . . . وَدَلِيلُهُ حَدِيثُ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ : 
( لا تَقَدَّمُوا رَمَضَانَ بِصَوْمِ يَوْم وَلا يَوْمَيْنِ إِلا رَجُل كَانَ يَصُوم صَوْمًا فَلْيَصُمْهُ ) ،
وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ سَبَبٌ فَصَوْمُهُ حَرَامٌ اهـ بتصرف .

************
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين في شرحه لحديث : 
( لا تَقَدَّمُوا رَمَضَانَ بِصَوْمِ يَوْم وَلا يَوْمَيْنِ ..) : 
واختلف العلماء رحمهم الله في هذا النهي
هل هو نهي تحريم أو نهي كراهة ؟
والصحيح أنه نهي تحريم ، لاسيما اليوم الذي يشك فيه اهـ . شرح رياض الصالحين . 
************
وعلى هذا يكون الصيام في النصف الثاني من شعبان على قسمين : 
الأول : الصيام من اليوم السادس عشر إلى الثامن والعشرين ، فهذا مكروه إلا لمن وافق عادته . 
الثاني : صيام يوم الشك ، أو قبل رمضان بيوم أو يومين ، فهذا حرام إلا لمن وافق عادته . 
الإسلام سؤال وجواب
************
من مواضيعي
ما اسمك عند الله فى الليل ؟
الفضائل العظيمة لأربع كلمـات
كشف المرأة ليدها في الأسواق
برأيكم ما أعظم عمل يتقرب به العبد إلى الله؟ماذا تفعلي إذا أخطأتي أونسيتي في قراءتك لآية وأنتي في الصلاة؟
برأيكم من يبكي عليكم إذا وافتكم المنية..!!
الاستحــاضــة وأحكــامهــا
انتبهي من قــول هــذه العبــارات!
اشحنـــي قلبـــج
مفتاح السعـــ كلمـــة ــــادة
*



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## فتاه صابره

حلو الموووضوع بارك الله فيج

بس ياريت لو تغيري نووع الخط المرات القادمه لان عيوني تعوورني ههه


ربي لاهانج اختي ويزاج الله خير

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> حلو الموووضوع بارك الله فيج
> 
> بس ياريت لو تغيري نووع الخط المرات القادمه لان عيوني تعوورني ههه
> 
> 
> ربي لاهانج اختي ويزاج الله خير


الله يحلي أيامج .. وفيج بارك الله يالغالية
سلامة عيونج تكرمي :31:  إن شاء الله بغيره وشو اللون اللي تحبينه  :1: 
اللهم آمين وياج يالغالية

----------


## أم النوار

جزيتي خيرا عزيزتي على الموضوع المفيد. إستفدت كثيرا

----------


## ظبيـــــهـ,,

جزاج الله خيرا يا اختي 


موضووع جميل ورائع 
يعطيج ربي الف عافيه ...

----------


## Busnisswoman

يعطيج العااااااافية غاليتي على مواضيعج الحلوة 
وفميزان حسنااااتج يا رب  :34:

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> جزيتي خيرا عزيزتي على الموضوع المفيد. إستفدت كثيرا


وجزاج خيرا غاليتي
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> جزاج الله خيرا يا اختي 
> 
> 
> موضووع جميل ورائع 
> يعطيج ربي الف عافيه ...


 اللهم آمين وياج يالغالية
شكرا ع مرورج العطر

----------


## ام مارية1

يارك الله فيك

----------


## الجنة طموحي

جزاك الله خير اختي

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يارك الله فيك


وفيج بارك الله
شكرا ع مرورج العطر

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> جزاك الله خير اختي


وجزاج خيرا 
شكرا ع مرورج يالغالية

----------


## ://ماروكو://

بصراحة ما فهمت بشكل دقيق
الا فهمته ان الواحد الا يصوم تطوع أو عنده عذره جائز صح ولا؟!

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> بصراحة ما فهمت بشكل دقيق
> الا فهمته ان الواحد الا يصوم تطوع أو عنده عذره جائز صح ولا؟!


إذا كان الشخص من عادته الصيام جائز يعني يصوم يوم ويفطر يوم أو يصوم دائما الاثنين والخميس
وأفادوا العلماء بأن
وعلى هذا يكون الصيام في النصف الثاني من شعبان على قسمين : 
*الأول : الصيام من اليوم السادس عشر إلى الثامن والعشرين ، فهذا مكروه إلا لمن وافق عادته .* 
*الثاني : صيام يوم الشك ، أو قبل رمضان بيوم أو يومين ،* *فهذا حرام إلا لمن وافق عادته* *. 
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم*

----------


## المعدن النفيس

اللهم بلغنــا رمضــان

----------


## المعدن النفيس



----------


## غرووب 22

بارك الله فيج

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> بارك الله فيج


وفيج بارك الله
شكرا لمرورج أختي

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

رُزقتِ أعالي الجِنانْ ورِضى الرّحْمَن ♥`

{ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ}

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> ،
> 
> رُزقتِ أعالي الجِنانْ ورِضى الرّحْمَن ♥`
> 
> { رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ}


آمين ولج بالمثل يالغالية
شكرا أختي بارك الله فيج

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

ربي يسعدج دوم قد ماتسعدينا بمواضيعج الراقيه. . :31:

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> ربي يسعدج دوم قد ماتسعدينا بمواضيعج الراقيه. .


آمين ولج بالمثل غاليتي  :31: 
شكرا لمرورج ودعواتج الطيبة يا طيبة

----------


## المعدن النفيس



----------


## المعدن النفيس



----------


## love river

بارك الله فيكِ على الموضوع القيم والمميز

----------


## مامة عملر

جزاكى ربى خيرا سلمت اناملك ع الموضوع القيم ده

----------


## المعدن النفيس



----------

